# 187 Nomination and Visa refusal



## dalla (Dec 20, 2017)

I have applied for 187 visas on August 04 and my employer apply for nomination and RCB in the same time but on December 18 my nomination got refused without asking any further documents and I got 21 days for nomination review and 28 days to comment for my visa. My employer is going to apply for AAT for the nomination before the end of 21 days. Moreover, I am going to wait till my visa get refuse and will apply to AAT for my visa as well. I just want to know if we apply to AAT for both of our nomination and visa will this keep my bridging visa active until I get the decision from AAT for the nomination. Please advise me if anyone goes through this process and let me know what will be a waiting period before I get the first hearing.


----------

